# ملف عن انواع السرطان جزء 2



## مارو بنت الراعي (29 أغسطس 2009)

علاج سرطان الثدي - ‏العلاج البيولوجي - أفاستين Biologic therapy - Avastin


يقوم الأفاستين بتثبيط عملية تكوين الأوعية الدموية المغذية للسرطان وذلك يؤدي إلى قطع الإمداد اللازم للورم فتكون عملية النمو صعبة على السرطان. إن عقار الأفاستين هو الأول والوحيد من نوعه الذي يعمل كمضاد للأوعية الدموية السرطانية والذي بإذن الله يطيل حياة مرضى السرطان المنتشر (الحالات المتقدمة) وهي الحالات التي يكون السرطان قد انتشر في مناطق أخرى من الجسم.

إضافة الأفاستين إلى العلاج الكيميائي أظهر فعالية في ضمور الورم وتقليل حجمه بالإضافة إلى السيطرة على نمو الورم وزيادة في طول أعمار المرضى بإذن الله. إن إضافة الأفاستين إلى العلاج الكيميائي يقدم فرصا علاجية أفضل من العلاج الكيميائي منفردا.

أقرت السلطات الصحية في أوروبا استخدام الأفاستين مع العلاج الكيميائي في علاج مرضى سرطان الثدي ، سرطان القولون ، سرطان الرئة المنتشر كعلاج أول للمرض.



وأقرت منظمة الغذاء والدواء الأمريكية (FDA) استخدام الأفاستين مع العلاج الكيميائي في علاج مرضى سرطان القولون ، سرطان الرئة المنتشر كعلاج أول للمرض.

لعلاج الكيميائي (العلاج الكيماوي) Chemotherapy

سيساعدك هذا الموضوع أنت وعائلتك وأصدقاءك على فهم العلاج الكيميائي لمعالجة السرطان وسوف يجيب على الكثير من التساؤلات التي قد ترد على ذهنك عن العلاج الكيميائي في علاج السرطان . كما يبين لك كيف تستطيع الاعتماد على نفسك أثناء العلاج . ومن المهم جدا أن تعتني بنفسك أثناء العلاج الكيميائي لأسباب عدة من بينها أن ذلك ممكن أن يقلل من بعض الأعراض الجانبية الناجمة عن العلاج وسوف تلاحظ أن بعض الإشارات البسيطة يمكن أن تؤثر تأثيرا كبيرا على شعورك . ولن فوائد المساعدة الذاتية ليست جسدية فحسب بل هي نفسية أيضا. إن معرفتك ببعض أساليب الاعتناء بالنفس ممكن أن ترفع معنوياتك في وقت قد تشعر فيه بأن الكثير مما يجري لك خارج عن سيطرتك . ومن الأسهل التعامل مع هذا الشعور عندما تكتشف إلى أي مدى تستطيع المساهمة الإيجابية من أجل صحتك وراحتك بالتعاون مع أطباءك وممرضيك .



وهذا لا يعني أن الموضوع هنا سيكون بديلا عن العناية الطبية المحترفة والتبادل الحر للمعلومات بينك وبين طبيبك وممرضيك وأخصائية التثقيف الصحي . فقد تكون لديك العديد من الأسئلة والمشكلات والمخاوف الأخرى التي تحتاج إلى المناقشة . إذا كان لديك أي أسئلة لا تتردد بطرحها على بساط البحث أمام طبيبك وأن تخبره عن أي أعراض جانبية قد تعاني منها.

تعريف العلاج الكيميائي What is chemotherapy

تعريف العلاج الكيميائي What is chemotherapy

العلاج الكيميائي عبارة عن أدوية ( مواد كيميائية ) مضادة للسرطان Anticancer drugs تسمى أيضا العقاقير المضادة للسرطان . تقوم هذه الأدوية بتدمير و القضاء على الخلايا السرطانية سريعة النمو و إيقاف نموها و انقسامها. فالخلايا السرطانية تنمو و تتكاثر و تنقسم بصورة سريعة فيعمل العلاج الكيميائي على عرقلة عملية انقسام الخلايا السرطانية و القضاء عليها. وقد استخدمت هذه العقاقير في علاج العديد من الأمراض السرطانية طوال الـ 40 سنة الماضية ، ويوجد حاليا أكثر من 30 نوعا قيد الاستخدام .


و يقوم العلاج الكيميائي بتدمير الخلايا السرطانية في كل أجزاء الجسم على عكس العلاج الإشعاعي Radiotherapy الذي يقتصر فقط على تدمير الخلايا السرطانية في جزء محدد من الجسم. أكثر من نصف المرضى المصابين بمرض السرطان يتلقون علاج كيميائي حيث يساعدهم على الشفاء من السرطان و التمتع بحياتهم. و يقوم الطبيب بوضع خطة للعلاج الكيميائي تختلف من مريض إلى آخر تبعا لعدة عوامل منها نوع الورم السرطاني، مكان الإصابة بالسرطان، الحالة الصحية للمريض، سن المريض.

طريقة عمل العلاج الكيميائي

طريقة عمل العلاج الكيميائي

يقوم العلاج الكيميائي بتدمير و القضاء على الخلايا سريعة النمو. و حيث أن الخلايا السرطانية سريعة النمو فتنمو و تتكاثر و تنقسم بمعدل أكبر من معدل نمو باقي خلايا الجسم الطبيعية، فان العلاج الكيميائي يقوم بتدميرها. و هناك بعض الخلايا الطبيعية في الجسم تنمو و تتكاثر طبيعيا بصورة سريعة، فلا يستطيع العلاج الكيميائي التفرقة بين تلك الخلايا الطبيعية و بين الخلايا السرطانية فيقوم بتدمير الاثنان. و يظهر ذلك في صورة الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي. لكن بعد انتهاء العلاج الكيميائي ينتهي هذا التأثير على الخلايا الطبيعية و تعود إلى طبيعتها.


و يوجد أكثر من نوع من أدوية العلاج الكيميائي حيث أن الخلايا السرطانية تنمو بدرجات متفاوتة. لذلك يختلف نوع الدواء الكيميائي تبعا لنوع الخلايا السرطانية و معدل نموها. كذلك كل دواء له طريقة عمل مختلفة و فعال في وقت محدد من دورة حياة الخلية السرطانية التي يستهدفها. لذلك يحدد الطبيب المختص نوع دواء العلاج الكيميائي المناسب لكل حالة.

طرق إعطاء العلاج الكيميائي

طرق إعطاء العلاج الكيميائي

هناك عدة طرق مختلفة لإعطاء العلاج الكيميائي

*

حقن في الوريد: في اغلب الحالات يتم إعطاء الدواء الكيميائي عن طريق الحقن في الوريد. حيث يتم وضع أنبوبة صغيرة في الوريد من خلال الجلد ( عادة في الذراع ) و تكون ملحقة بكيس يحتوى على الدواء الكيميائي فيمر الدواء من ذلك الكيس إلى الوريد و بالتالي إلى الدم. و من خلال الدم يصل الدواء إلى جميع أجزاء الجسم و يبدأ في مهاجمة الخلايا السرطانية.

طرق إعطاء العلاج الكيميائي
*

عن طريق الفم: في صورة أقراص أو كبسولات أو شراب.
*

حقن عضلية أو حقن في الجلد.
*

حقن في سائل النخاع الشوكي.

و يتم إعطاء العلاج في المستشفى أو في المنزل تبعا لحالة المريض ونوع العلاج المستخدم.



الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي Side Effects

الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي Side Effects
الكثير من الناس يتملكهم الخوف من العلاج الكيميائي بسبب ما يتردد على الأسماع من الأعراض الجانبية المتعددة و الغير محتملة للعلاج الكيميائي. لكن ربما كان ذلك المفهوم منذ زمن فقد أصبح الآن من الممكن التحكم و منع الكثير من الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي. فمع بعض أنواع العلاج الكيميائي لا يشعر المريض سوى ببعض الأعراض الجانبية البسيطة.


و على المريض أن يكون على وعى جيد بالأعراض الجانبية المحتمل حدوثها مع العلاج و كيفية التعامل معها حتى لا تسبب له آي مشاكل سواء صحية أو نفسية.

ما سبب حدوث الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي؟
يرجع سبب حدوث الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي إلى انه لا يؤثر فقط على الخلايا السرطانية و يؤدى إلى تدميرها و القضاء عليها، و لكنه أيضا قد يؤدى إلى تدمير الخلايا السليمة في الجسم. حيث أن الدواء الكيميائي لا يستطيع التمييز بين الخلايا السرطانية سريعة النمو و بين خلايا الجسم الأخرى السليمة سريعة النمو مثل خلايا النخاع العظمى Bone marrow و التي تقوم بتصنيع خلايا الدم المختلفة، خلايا الشعر، و الخلايا المبطنة للفم و الأمعاء. فيؤدى ذلك إلى حدوث الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج.


و تختلف الأعراض الجانبية من مريض إلى آخر تبعا لنوع الدواء المستخدم في العلاج، مدة العلاج، و الحالة الصحية للمريض. و عادة اغلب الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي تكون مؤقتة حيث تختفي تدريجيا بعد انتهاء العلاج و تعود الخلايا السليمة إلى طبيعتها.

ما هي الأعراض الجانبية للعلاج الكيميائي؟
تشمل تلك الأعراض الجانبية الآتي:

*

نقص عدد كرات الدم الحمراء ( الأنيميا ) Low Red Blood Cells Count - Anemia
*

نقص عدد كرات الدم البيضاء Neutropenia والعدوى Infection
*

نقص عدد الصفائح الدموية Thrombocytopenia
*

تساقط الشعر Hair Loss
*

غثيان و قئ Nausea & Vomiting
*

التعب Fatigue
*

إمساك Constipation
*

إسهال Diarrhea
*

فقدان الشهية Loss of appetite
*

مشاكل في الفم و الحلق Mouth & Throat Problems
*

تغيرات في الجلد و الأظافر Skin & Nail Changes
*

ألم Pain
*

تغيرات في الجهاز العصبي Nervous System Changes
*

العقم Infertility
*

تغيرات جنسية Sexual Changes
*

تغيرات في المسالك البولية، الكلى، المثانة Urinary, Kidney, Bladder Changes

نشرة توعوية لمرضى سرطان البنكرياس

Pancreatic cancer - Educational flyer for patients

ما هو البنكرياس؟
هو عبارة عن غدة تقع في التجويف البطني خلف المعدة وله وظيفتان أساسيتان:

1.

إنتاج الإنزيمات وهي مواد خاصة تعمل على هضم الطعام
2.

إنتاج الهرمونات كهرمون الأنسولين للمحافظة على ثبات مستوى السكر في الدم
يف ينشا سرطان البنكرياس؟
عندما يحصل خلل في نمو الخلايا المكونة للبنكرياس تتزايد بصورة غير طبيعية مكونه خلايا سرطانية مما يؤدي الى تغير في وظائف البنكرياس الطبيعية

ما هي أعراض سرطان البنكرياس؟
قد تختلف هذه الأعراض من شخص لآخر ولكن أشهر الأعراض:

*

آلام في أعلى البطن أو الظهر
*

نقصان حاد في الوزن
*

فقدان الشهية
*

إمساك
*

حدوث اصفرار في الجلد

علاج سرطان البنكرياس:
تتعدد طرق علاج سرطان البنكرياس و تتضمن:

*

الجراحة
*

العلاج الإشعاعي
*

العلاج الكيميائي منفردا
*

العلاج الكيميائي مع العلاج الموجه

واختيار طريقة العلاج تعتمد على مدى تطور المرض وقد يفضل الطبيب الدمج بين أكثر من طريقة علاج واحده

ما هو العلاج الموجه؟

هو نوع من العلاج المستعمل ضد الخلايا السرطان ويكون موجها ضد الخلايا السرطانية دون الإضرار بالخلايا الأخرى السليمة وهذا ما يميزه عن باقي أنواع العلاجات الأخرى لمرض سرطان البنكرياس. وللمزيد من المعلومات عن العلاج الموجه لا تتردد في سؤال طبيبك عنه

أحدث وأشهر أنواع العلاج الكيميائي المستخدم في الحالات المتقدمة من سرطان البنكرياس هو ما يسمى جمسيتابين
وقد أثبتت الدراسات أن الدمج بين الجمسيتابين والترسيفا Tarceva ( نوع من أنواع العلاج الموجه) أحد الحلول المطروحة لعلاج سرطان البنكرياس.


ترسيفا و جمسيتابين علاجان فعالان كل على حده حتى في علاج أنواع أخرى من السرطان فضلا عن سرطان البنكرياس بناءا على النتائج المثبتة بالتجارب العلمية.

لمن يوصف الترسيفا مع جمسيتابين؟

*

للمرضى الذين لم يسبق لهم أن تلقوا العلاج الكيميائي من قبل لعلاج سرطان البنكرياس الموضعي (الغير منتشر في أجزاء أخرى من الجسم) في مراحل متقدمة.
*

وفي علاج سرطان البنكرياس الذي لا يمكن استئصاله جراحيا.
*

أو في حالات سرطان البنكرياس المنتشر في أجزاء أخرى من الجسم.



ما هو الترسيفا؟
هو علاج موجه وهو يعمل بطريقة مختلفة عن العلاجات المعتادة. ترسيفا يؤثر على أنشطة معينه على المستوى الخلوي وهو مصمم لإيقاف عملية نمو الخلايا السرطانية من خلال توجهه لنوع معين من البروتين الموجود في الجسم بصورة طبيعية وهو ما يسمى 1/EGFR HER والذي يظهر بدوره على سطح الخلايا الطبيعية ولكنه يظهر بكثرة على بعض الخلايا السرطانية وهذا البروتين مهم جدا لنمو سرطانات معينه ومنها سرطان البنكرياس.

ما هو الجمسيتابين؟
هو علاج كيميائي يتدخل في مرحلة من مراحل حياة الخلية السرطانية والتي تلعب دورا هاما في عملية انقسام الخلية والتي بدورها تؤثر على نمو الأورام وانتشارها.

كيف يتم إعطاء هذين العلاجين؟
ترسيفا هو عبارة عن حبوب تؤخذ يوميا - كل يوم - لعلاج مرضى سرطان البنكرياس والجرعة الموصى بها هي 100 مجم يوميا في حالات علاج سرطان البنكرياس. ما لم يرى الطبيب خلاف ذلك. الجمسيتابين يعطى عن طريق الحقن الوريدي لمدة معينه من الوقت .

فوائد الدمج بين العلاج بالترسيفا والجمسيتابين
إطالة عمر المريض (بإذن الله):
حيث انه ثبت في دراسة علمية شملت عدد كبير من المرضى الذين تناولوا ترسيفا (100 مجم) مع الجمسيتابين أن
23.8% منهم عاشوا لمدة عام كامل منذ بدء العلاج مقارنة ب 19.4% لمن حقنوا بالجمسيتابين وحده ، مما يعني زيادة بنسبة 22.7% في فرص الحياة لمدة عام كامل.

الآثار الجانبية المحتملة عند تناول الترسيفا
الشعور بالفتور، ظهور طفح جلدي، غثيان، فقدان للشهية وإسهال كانت أبرز المضاعفات التي ظهرت على المرضى الذين تمت عليهم الدراسات العلمية . قد يظهر الطفح الجلدي على الوجه أو الجسم وعادة يكون على شكل حب الشباب مصحوبا بجفاف في البشرة ويكون ذلك في اليوم العاشر من بدء تناول العلاج علما بأن هذا الطفح لا يدل على الحساسية وقد يظهر في أي وقت خلال فترة المعالجة (فضلا أتصل بالطبيب في حال حدوث الطفح الجلدي). بالنسبة للإسهال عادة ما يحدث في اليوم الخامس عشر من بدء المعالجة بالترسيفا مع الجمسيتابين.

اتصل بالطبيب فور حدوث أحد هذه الأعراض

*

حدوث إسهال شديد ومتواصل
*

وشعور بالغثيان
*

أو فقدان للشهية أو قيء
*

حصول تضييق أو صعوبة في التنفس
*

تهيج واحمرار في العين

الاحتياطات
مهم جدا: تناول الترسيفا قبل الأكل بساعة على الأقل أو بعد تناولك للوجبة بساعتين.

الترسيفا يشكل خطر على الأجنة وقد يسبب الإجهاض فيجب على السيدات تجنب حدوث حمل في فترة العلاج به كما يجب إيقاف إرضاع الأطفال في هذه الفترة أيضا.

الترسيفا قد يضر بالكبد لذا أخبر الطبيب في حال كنت تعاني من مشاكل في أو لديك أي تاريخ مرضي في الكبد.


لا تنسى إبلاغ الطبيب بأنواع الأدوية الأخرى التي تتناولها سواء أكانت أدوية طبية أو عشبية لإمكانية حدوث تداخلات دوائية غير مستحبة بين العلاجات.

يجب إخبار الطبيب في حال كنت تتناول أدوية مسيلة للدم (تستخدم لمنع حدوث الجلطات) لأن قابلية حدوث نزيف دموي تزيد عند أخذها مع الترسيفا.

ماذا تفعل لو ظهرت لديك أي أعراض جانبية؟
اطلع طبيبك على أي تغييرات تطرأ عليك فربما يؤثر ذلك في قرار الطبيب ويقلل من جرعة العلاج. تأكد أن الطبيب هو خير من يمكنه إرشادك إلى التصرف الصائب. بالرغم من ذلك قد تتمكن من التخفيف من حدة هذه الأعراض لو اتبعت التعليمات التالية:

العرض الجانبي


ما يمكنك عمله

الفتور(الخمول)


*

خذ فترات قصيرة من الراحة خلال النهار ما أمكن
*

أعط نفسك حقها ولا تخجل من طلب المساعدة من المحيطين بك من الأهل والأصدقاء



الطفح الجلدي

Tarceva ترسيفا






*

استخدم صابون لطيف غير معطر وماء فاتر لغسل المنطقة المصابة
*

استخدم لوشن لطيف لترطيب المنطقة
*

تجنب التعرض لأشعة الشمس ويمكنك استخدام واقي من أشعة الشمس للبشرة الحساسة
*

تجنب المنتجات التجارية المصنوعة لعلاج حب الشباب
*

وللنساء يتم إزالة بقايا المكياج في حال استعماله بمنظف طبي

فقدان الشهية


*

تناول وجبات صغيرة متفرقة كلما أمكن ذلك
*

حاول أن تمشي قليلا قبل تناول وجباتك لتحفيز جهازك الهضمي

الغثيان والقيء


*

حاول تناول طعامك ومشروباتك ببطء
*

تجنب الأطعمة الدهنية (المقليات)

الإسهال


*

اشرب القليل من السوائل خلال اليوم
*

تناول طعاما جافا كالخبز والشابورة
*

تجنب الأطعمة الحارة (الفلفل)


كيف يؤخذ الترسيفا؟

1.

تناول الترسيفا يوميا كما وصف لك الطبيب الجرعة الموصى بها هي 100 مجم يوميا في حالات سرطان البنكرياس .
2.

تناول الترسيفا في نفس الوقت يوميا على أن يكون قبل الوجبة بساعة على الأقل أو بعد الوجبة بساعتين
علما بأن تناول الترسيفا مع الطعام يزيد من إمكانية ظهور الأعراض الجابية للعلاج.
3.

في حالة نسيان تناول الجرعة اليومية أحرص على تناول جرعة اليوم التالي ولا تقوم بمضاعفة الجرعة
ولا تنسى أن تخبر الطبيب في حالة فوات الجرعة.
4.

تجنب تناول الحمضيات (كالبرتقال والليمون) أثناء تناول الترسيفا حيث أنها تؤثر على فاعلية الدواء.
5.

تناول أدوية أخرى أو أي مكملات غذائية كالفيتامينات أو الأعشاب الطبية مع الترسيفا يؤثر على فاعلية الدواء. في حالة الحاجة لتناول أدوية أخرى يجب استشارة الطبيب.
6.

اتبع بدقة تعليمات الطبيب أثناء تناول العلاج
7.

لا تتوقف عن استخدام الترسيفا إلا إذا طلب منك الطبيب المعالج

 ... وربنا يحافظ عليكم


 مجلة الصحة العالمية


​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورة يا بنت الراعي

متابعين مواضيعك المفيدة

يسوع يباركك


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (30 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي ليك ياكليمو


----------

